# Box mods??



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Hi guys and gals, would it be possible to list all the box mods available in South Africa and where to get it, plus maby a review if u own one?


----------



## JW Flynn (13/11/14)

I would think that your best bet would be to go the the home page on this forum, scroll down to the bottom, you will see a section "retailers and vendors" here you will find a couple of vape shops, better browse their sites and discover your preferred device there. There are also review sections, so just check out the bottom half of the home page

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (13/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, would it be possible to list all the box mods available in South Africa and where to get it, plus maby a review if u own one?



Read the 1'st few pages on the following thread, no need to waste your time on reading up on other box mods:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Ok, will do,Just thought it might've been cool to list all the box mods....


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

I have heard whispers that these box mods are pretty good. You may have heard of them...






But seriously, how beautiful is this one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

On a serious note though, there really isn't many available here.

The Sigelei 50/100w
IPV 50
Cloupor 50/60/100
Hana Modz Clones

I think that's about the some of it.


----------



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Very nice!!


----------



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Ok, so top of the list is the Reo! But what els is there?
Mvp2.
And what els?


----------



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Im sure if a noob was looking for a box mod it would be nice to have a thread witch list them?
If not please delete this thread as it is useless...


----------



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Thanx zombie!!!


----------



## Riaz (13/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, would it be possible to list all the box mods available in South Africa and where to get it, plus maby a review if u own one?


hi @Skobbejak 

are you looking for one for yourself?

what is your budget? this will untimately determine which device you get


----------



## Skobbejak (13/11/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @Skobbejak
> 
> are you looking for one for yourself?
> 
> what is your budget? this will untimately determine which device you get


Hi, i have a mvp2 and istick, just wanted to know what els there is? 
No budget, just after the perfect taste....?, im not a cloud chaser.


----------



## Riaz (13/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Hi, i have a mvp2 and istick, just wanted to know what els there is?
> No budget, just after the perfect taste....?, im not a cloud chaser.


ok this is coming from the most unbiased part of me, but seriously, get yourself a reo

ive only owned mine for 2 days now, so my opinion would seem biased to some, but search this forum and you will find members who own reos dont need any other devices. i can see myself becoming one of them soon.

i have a cana (box mod) , with russain and aqua tanks, and believe me, everything about the reo puts these tanks to sleep

you wont from any other mod what you'll get from a reo

just my 2c

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

If price is not an issue, then a reo is your best best for a reliable, easy to use, durable, ORIGINAL, incredibly awesome box mod. 

You can have it in any colour as long as it's a LP grand (a must in my opinion for a first time reo owner)

Happy box mod hunting 

PS. I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/11/14)

Or you could get a 50w or 100w box mod, wack on a nice RDA with a deep ass juice well like the clt2 for example, build a nice low resistance coil (like 0.3), and Vape your heart away with the biggest smile ever. The reos squank isn't as cool, seeing as you have to squank every 3-4 hits in some cases, right? I have a 0.2 ohm dual coil on my clt2 right now and I get about 15-20 hard cloud chasing hits out of one drip (not one drop). And it's a hard hit, with awesome flavor, awesome clouds, awesome everything! Cool thing with a high powered regulated device is you're gonna get battery life! Good luck with your search mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/11/14)

I've vaped on quite a few Reo's before, but I don't get the oomf I desire. This is my own opinion and taste is subjective to choice. Give someone's reo a good test drive before you jump into one, if you so wish to jump into one.


----------



## RIEFY (13/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I've vaped on quite a few Reo's before, but I don't get the oomf I desire. This is my own opinion and taste is subjective to choice. Give someone's reo a good test drive before you jump into one, if you so wish to jump into one.


you been vaping the wrong reos bro!when my next one lands come and take a toot

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you been vaping the wrong reos bro!when my next one lands come and take a toot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Lol sure bro. Drop me a message when you have it. Change my mind about it and I'll buy a reo too


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/11/14)

Btw. Reonuts. Can a reo do insanely low subohm? .15-.3?


----------



## johan (13/11/14)

Of course if you have the battery that can handle a 0.15 Ohm load.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> If price is not an issue, then a reo is your best best for a reliable, easy to use, durable, ORIGINAL, incredibly awesome box mod.
> 
> You can have it in any colour as long as it's a LP grand (a must in my opinion for a first time reo owner)
> 
> ...


Seeee you don't even love the pink one you can give her to me


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Seeee you don't even love the pink one you can give her to me


Lol! This pic was taken pre-pink


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol! This pic was taken pre-pink


Liar! It should have just stayed in my pocket where it belongs  Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Btw. Reonuts. Can a reo do insanely low subohm? .15-.3?


I'm vaping a .3 build on my reo now. It's awesome  and the best part? One nice squonk and I'm ready to carry on vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> On a serious note though, there really isn't many available here.
> 
> The Sigelei 50/100w
> IPV 50
> ...



Vaporwood
VaporShark ( via groupbuy )
Kato Box Mod
eLeaf iStick
Joyetech eGrip
Innokin VTR
Innokin VV V3 ( Small as it is, it's still a boxy  )
T-Max

And some local MOD's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you been vaping the wrong reos bro!when my next one lands come and take a toot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I second that . If you every in Surrey estate give me a shout and I'll let u have a go at mine too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Vaporwood
> VaporShark ( via groupbuy )
> Kato Box Mod
> eLeaf iStick
> ...



Right, seems I may have missed one or two


----------



## huffnpuff (13/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Right, seems I may have missed one or two


Lol, we're not that deprived in SA as one would think. There's also the ZNA which is almost literally the "tweener", a box attached to a tube, or is it the other way round?


----------



## Silver (13/11/14)

Hi @Skobbejak

Your question is a good one and for a relative new vaper it is all quite confusing. I fully understand

Firstly, the Reo is a mechanical and the others mentioned are regulated boxes
The Reo has a juice bottle in it and is bottom fed so your juice is onboard and fed up to your atty via pressing the plastic bottle in the box
You get a dripper quality vape with the convenience of a tank - just you have to squonk every 5 puffs or so
Flavour and throat hit on a Reo is very good

The other regulated boxes require you to fit either a dripper or a tank on top
If you fit a dripper, you can get the same quality vape as a Reo but you have to carry a juice bottle and drip
If you fit a tank, you have convenience but the overall device is quite a bit larger

The advantage of a regulated is you can change the power on the fly. With a mechanical, you have to rebuild a new coil to change the power

A lot has to do with preference and concenience. So far, the Reos work well for me and I am very happy. They have worked flawlesly for 6 months without a single hitch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn (13/11/14)

HI there again, If it's taste you are after, all you have to do is get yourself a Magma, or plume veil, in my opinion some of the best flavors I have ever had, and not even with much effort.. on the magma you can run a 0.8 to 1 Ohm micro / nano coil, and actually be able to use it on your mvp2, wont look to good but it will get you started.. you will love the flavor of that build... and the juice well is hectic big, you can drop ALLOT of juice in there and just vape forever, hehe.. (do a single coil build..) 

As for the box mods, you have allot of options, Look for instance on vape kings website, they have a good couple of options to go for. it all depends on what you are willing to sped, as many of the guys have already stated... thing is, you will almost certainly want to go bigger at some stage, so try to plan ahead when you purchase your mod, I would for instance have gone for at least a Hana Modz 30W device, did I know what I know now, hehe.. but instead, I started with all the smaller items, like for instance the T-Mas s80, Still have it, still use it with my nautilus every now and then, hehe.

well that is my 2c's hope it helps... Enjoy your vaping man...


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

johan said:


> Of course if you have the battery that can handle a 0.15 Ohm load.
> 
> via Tapatalk


Was a bit scared to go down low on my reo, lowest I ventured was around the 0.5ohm mark but today there's going to be a 0.3 in the plumeveil and onto the reo she goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

@Silver has stated all the facts as simple as one could possibly put them. 
it does come down to a matter of preference. i personally tried regulated mods first. was so chuffed that i wrote off mech mods. then when i finally tries a mech mod i hated it. eventually i gave a reo a go and since have only been using her. your preference shouldnt be affected by what the masses are saying. choose a device based on what you feel you want out of your device. if you are looking for something that you can up and down the power as you like then go regulated but know you will compromise flavour and hit. if you want flavour and hit then look mechanical. most guys using mechanical dont need to up and down power as they just build a coil exactly where they like it. once you find you sweet spot you will vary rarely drift away from it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver has stated all the facts as simple as one could possibly put them.
> it does come down to a matter of preference. i personally tried regulated mods first. was so chuffed that i wrote off mech mods. then when i finally tries a mech mod i hated it. eventually i gave a reo a go and since have only been using her. your preference shouldnt be affected by what the masses are saying. choose a device based on what you feel you want out of your device. if you are looking for something that you can up and down the power as you like then go regulated but know you will compromise flavour and hit. if you want flavour and hit then look mechanical. most guys using mechanical dont need to up and down power as they just build a coil exactly where they like it. once you find you sweet spot you will vary rarely drift away from it.


Excellent advise @Marzuq only thing I disagree with is the loss of flavour in a regulated mod. But then taste is very subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Al3x said:


> Excellent advise @Marzuq only thing I disagree with is the loss of flavour in a regulated mod. But then taste is very subjective



agreed. taste is something that no two people will find the same. in my experience and i suppose it could have something with the type of tank used. flavour on regulated mods are weaker. these exclude drippers of course


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

This brings up another topic but very closely related

@RevnLucky7 posted something a few months back which has stuck with me and I have been pondering about. Maybe those with more experience can comment

He once said he likes his high powered regulated devices because he can just build a simple 1 ohm coil and crank it right up to 40 or 50 watts to get more heat.

To get that on a Mech, you'd have to build a low resistance coil, say around 0.4 ohms. Arguably far less wraps and surface area.

Has anyone tried this and compared a simple 1 ohm coil (say 7 wraps of 28g) on a regulated at say 45 Watts
Versus
A 0.4 ohm coil on a mechanical? (i assume 24g or thereabouts with far fewer wraps)

How do the two compare and what is the vape experience like? Pros and cons?

I dont have a regulated box with enough power to do this myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> This brings up another topic but very closely related
> 
> @RevnLucky7 posted something a few months back which has stuck with me and I have been pondering about. Maybe those with more experience can comment
> 
> ...



thats a very interesting question. and i am keen to hear what the findings on this topic would be. unfortunately i do not have a regulated device that can perform that high but hopefully we find a volunteer who will test and report back


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Look I suppose one could do the same comparison at say 30 watts

Then its like building a 0.6 ohm coil for the mechanical

I suspect though that any differences would be amplified at the higher wattages


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Look I suppose one could do the same comparison at say 30 watts
> 
> Then its like building a 0.6 ohm coil for the mechanical
> 
> I suspect though that any differences would be amplified at the higher wattages



i think what we will find is that the mechanical will out perform the regulated while running a full battery. as it drains the hit and flavour will diminish along with it. i have always liked the regulated mods for its ability to provide a constant and consistent vape. but the benefits of a reo in my opinion out weighs the benefit of the constant vape provided by a regulated mod

also a point to note is that a conventiona coil run at high power does not last as long as a built coil run on a mechanical mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

I hear you @Marzuq

But my interest lies less in what happens as the battery drains and more in the actual vape itself when the batts are fresh

Will 30 watts on a 7 wrap 28g 1 ohm coil on a regulated mod taste different to 30 Watts on a 0.6 ohm coil with fewer wraps on a mechanical mod? Same atty, same wick, same juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> This brings up another topic but very closely related
> 
> @RevnLucky7 posted something a few months back which has stuck with me and I have been pondering about. Maybe those with more experience can comment
> 
> ...


I suspect a RTA will not be able to keep up at that power. So, you are probably back to a dripper, which is exactly why you have a Reo - drip quality without the hassle. Unless you use something like the big dripper, which does take 3 ml, but then size of the combo becomes somewhat unwieldy for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Look I suppose one could do the same comparison at say 30 watts
> 
> Then its like building a 0.6 ohm coil for the mechanical
> 
> I suspect though that any differences would be amplified at the higher wattages


The higher the gauge... The smoother the smoother the hit. That's why guys are choking on all these 18g builds. We did a 12g in store the other day. You can't exhale. It chokes you up. I currently have dual 24 and it hits like a 12mg juice. Same juice on 28g wire of a similar build has a much smoother hit and feels more like six. 

Regarding the box mod, I reckon Yusaf just about made the best recommendation. You don't need a reo for flavor and TH. You need an atty with a condensed chamber. For a setup that will allow multiple options, go with Yusafs suggestion. 

Unless (I'm so gonna burn for this one - come on sadists... Do your worst  ) you prefer living in the 60's.... Then get a Reo.

Either way... It's going to cost a bit. So ensure you do your research. Patience is a good thing in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> I suspect a RTA will not be able to keep up at that power. So, you are probably back to a dripper, which is exactly why you have a Reo - drip quality without the hassle. Unless you use something like the big dripper, which does take 3 ml, but then size of the combo becomes somewhat unwieldy for me.



I hear you @Andre and fully agree with you. But am just curious at the difference of the vape itself. Two different coils but on the regulated the power is just pushed up higher. If the vape was as good as the mech with the lower ohm build then the regulated would provide for a super range to test juices and vary the vape without building coils. 

But i suspect that pushing more power on a higher 1 ohm coil has drawbacks somewhere. There must be some tradeoffs or negatives of doing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The higher the gauge... The smoother the smoother the hit. That's why guys are choking on all these 18g builds. We did a 12g in store the other day. You can't exhale. It chokes you up. I currently have dual 24 and it hits like a 12mg juice. Same juice on 28g wire of a similar build has a much smoother hit and feels more like six.
> 
> Regarding the box mod, I reckon Yusaf just about made the best recommendation. You don't need a reo for flavor and TH. You need an atty with a condensed chamber. For a setup that will allow multiple options, go with Yusafs suggestion.
> 
> ...



very informative @RevnLucky7 i believe more testing is required on my own part to be able to satisfy the question put forward by @Silver 
unfortunately i no longer own a regulated device capable of doing a fair test so i will have to postpone my own experiement.

as for living in the 60s. was a much simpler time wouldnt you say?


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The higher the gauge... The smoother the smoother the hit. That's why guys are choking on all these 18g builds. We did a 12g in store the other day. You can't exhale. It chokes you up. I currently have dual 24 and it hits like a 12mg juice. Same juice on 28g wire of a similar build has a much smoother hit and feels more like six.
> 
> Regarding the box mod, I reckon Yusaf just about made the best recommendation. You don't need a reo for flavor and TH. You need an atty with a condensed chamber. For a setup that will allow multiple options, go with Yusafs suggestion.
> 
> ...


That is not only not true, but rather uncalled for...and from a vendor. I can put many a condensed chamber atty on a Reo. On the looks I have no problem if you do not like it, but functionality is another matter.


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

If vape devices were available in the 60's I most probably would never have smoked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The higher the gauge... The smoother the smoother the hit. That's why guys are choking on all these 18g builds. We did a 12g in store the other day. You can't exhale. It chokes you up. I currently have dual 24 and it hits like a 12mg juice. Same juice on 28g wire of a similar build has a much smoother hit and feels more like six.
> 
> Regarding the box mod, I reckon Yusaf just about made the best recommendation. You don't need a reo for flavor and TH. You need an atty with a condensed chamber. For a setup that will allow multiple options, go with Yusafs suggestion.
> 
> ...



Thanks @RevnLucky7 
So you saying a 28g 1ohm coil will feel *smoother* on a regulated at say 45 Watts than a 0.4 ohm build with thicker wire on a mechanical that leads to the same wattage?

PS - Im not worried about your chirp regarding the Reos being in the sixties  we are all learning here and i will be the first to jump onto another "system" provided it gives me better overall benefits. 

Its just a vape device. Am just trying to learn and improve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> That is not only not true, but rather uncalled for...and from a vendor. I can put many a condensed chamber atty on a Reo. On the looks I have no problem if you do not like it, but functionality is another matter.


Oh Andre must all your posts always get so emotional mate? I'm a vapor... This is a forum... I'm entitled to an opinion. Smile a little... God forbid any of us "vendors" try and use a little humor. 

Apologies for stepping on your Reo parade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7
> So you saying a 28g 1ohm coil will feel *smoother* on a regulated at say 45 Watts than a 0.4 ohm build with thicker wire on a mechanical that leads to the same wattage?
> 
> PS - Im not worried about your chirp regarding the Reos being in the sixties  we are all learning here and i will be the first to jump onto another "system" provided it gives me better overall benefits.
> ...


I was expecting some flak for that. I think a few guys get in a little too deep. 

Anyone, regarding the matter. That's exactly what I'm saying. Most guys recommend coil resistances of up to 1ohm for the best overall experience. 1ohm won't obviously get you far on a mech, but on the other end a mech never gives a TOO HOT reading.  

There's always a trade off. Should you go the mech route you'll probably drop nic to negate the hit you get off thicker wire...

At the end of the day these are my opions. Through my experience what I know to be true. Only way to find what works best for you is to try it for yourself. And if I'm invited to deliver an opinion in a thread and have to deal with little "oh my god he's vendor... Can he say that hissy fits" then really... Come on man. Too much of this nonsense going around. Vape... Be happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

@Silver i really would like to see some real feedback regarding the question you posed. i wouldnt mind having a regulated mod that i can use when in a hurry or out of battery on my reo where i can get a similar or close to the same vape as my reo provides right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

Peer group pressure will always influence the answers - this is as subjective as taste preference, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Oh Andre must all your posts always get so emotional mate? I'm a vapor... This is a forum... I'm entitled to an opinion. Smile a little... God forbid any of us "vendors" try and use a little humor.
> 
> Apologies for stepping on your Reo parade


Not at all emotional, I am all for humour and use and appreciate it all the time. For me that went beyond that. Whatever your intention, no offense was taken. As Brigham Young said: _He who takes offense when no offense is intended is a fool, and he who takes offense when offense is intended is a greater fool_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver i really would like to see some real feedback regarding the question you posed. i wouldnt mind having a regulated mod that i can use when in a hurry or out of battery on my reo where i can get a similar or close to the same vape as my reo provides right now.



Agreed, but what I am saying is building one coil to give a wide range of experiences. 
Somehow my instinct tells me this wont work as well in practice because as you go higher in power you need faster wicking and perhaps more airflow. 

So what I am trying to find out is if I get say a 50W regulated box, can I build one coil at say 1 ohm and vape it happily at say 15 Watts for a Nautilus Mini type experience on say a light fruit juice - then put in Blackbird and crank it up to say 35 Watts and it will taste and feel the same as my dedicated Tobacco Reo device. If you know what i mean?

So if the regulated can do that and give a great vape at both ends of the spectrum *on the same coil* then that would be fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed, but what I am saying is building one coil to give a wide range of experiences.
> Somehow my instinct tells me this wont work as well in practice because as you go higher in power you need faster wicking and perhaps more airflow.
> 
> So what I am trying to find out is if I get say a 50W regulated box, can I build one coil at say 1 ohm and vape it happily at say 15 Watts for a Nautilus Mini type experience on say a light fruit juice - then put in Blackbird and crank it up to say 35 Watts and it will taste and feel the same as my dedicated Tobacco Reo device. If you know what i mean?
> ...


I have now found that commercial tanks doesn't like high wattage. It can not handle the wicking and burns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed, but what I am saying is building one coil to give a wide range of experiences.
> Somehow my instinct tells me this wont work as well in practice because as you go higher in power you need faster wicking and perhaps more airflow.
> 
> So what I am trying to find out is if I get say a 50W regulated box, can I build one coil at say 1 ohm and vape it happily at say 15 Watts for a Nautilus Mini type experience on say a light fruit juice - then put in Blackbird and crank it up to say 35 Watts and it will taste and feel the same as my dedicated Tobacco Reo device. If you know what i mean?
> ...



@Silver if i may.... the question posed is a very interesting one. i for one would love to see the outcome. but as @johan has said. its subjective. not just flavour and taste but vaping on the whole.
this thread has already gone into a tailspin about which device is better. whether it be in jest or opinion... again subjective.

i suggest this. 

i have a SVD at home. and a magma atty i use for dripping. the svd cannot go below 1.1 ohm and not above 15watt either.

if you give me the coil build to use and at what wattage for the svd magma combo on a 18650 batter and the same for the magma in the reo grand i will gladly test with what i have and give you my impressions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

@Silver I'm chirping in here, and only talking from personal experience (which is surely subjective); a regulated mod operates 180 degrees apart from a mechanical mod and hence the taste (which is also subjective). From a pure logic sense, its like trying to compare apples with broccoli, but thats also just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

@Andre @Marzuq @Silver If you would like I could send you my sig 50 for about a week each to give you an option of seeing for yourself what the difference is, either way as soon as my fdv order comes in it is going to the stripping table for my bf regulated home brew.
Lemme know


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver if i may.... the question posed is a very interesting one. i for one would love to see the outcome. but as @johan has said. its subjective. not just flavour and taste but vaping on the whole.
> this thread has already gone into a tailspin about which device is better. whether it be in jest or opinion... again subjective.
> 
> i suggest this.
> ...



Thanks @Marzuq 
Problem is the max wattage on the SVD is 15W, so the true "ramping up of the power" on the regulated is difficult to assess. 15W on the Reo is a 1.2 ohmer approximately. May be interesting but I doubt this test would bring out the differences as much. We need a 30W device methinks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

johan said:


> @Silver I'm chirping in here, and only talking from personal experience (which is surely subjective); a regulated mod operates 180 degrees apart from a mechanical mod and hence the taste (which is also subjective). From a pure logic sense, its like trying to compare apples with broccoli, but thats also just my opinion.



Lol, @johan. 
Im trying to see whether I can infuse some Apple flavour in that broccoli

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

Al3x said:


> @Andre @Marzuq @Silver If you would like I could send you my sig 50 for about a week each to give you an option of seeing for yourself what the difference is, either way as soon as my fdv order comes in it is going to the stripping table for my bf regulated home brew.
> Lemme know


Lol, thanks for the offer. I have an IPV50, much unused for I am far too lazy for dripping or setting up a RTA.
Looking forward to your bf regulated home brew, exciting.


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Marzuq
> Problem is the max wattage on the SVD is 15W, so the true "ramping up of the power" on the regulated is difficult to assess. 15W on the Reo is a 1.2 ohmer approximately. May be interesting but I doubt this test would bring out the differences as much. We need a 30W device methinks.



i agree with you 15 watt will not give a fair test. unfotunately i have just packed up my hana mod to send off to another member so cannot use that. 
@Al3x maybe sending to @Silver will be enough for the test. from previous reviews he has proven to give the most detail and as far as i can tell is not bias. also as said earlier by @Silver he is open to another device if it can prove to provide what he is looking for. so if he is willing maybe that would be the route to take


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, thanks for the offer. I have an IPV50, much unused for I am far too lazy for dripping or setting up a RTA.
> Looking forward to your bf regulated home brew, exciting.


I know what you mean, since I starting with my reo dripping is becoming a real PITA
I think I am getting a bit getting lazy and dont see the reason to carry around a bottle, drip and drive but that is replaced with 3 fully charged batteries to counter the voltage drop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Al3x said:


> @Andre @Marzuq @Silver If you would like I could send you my sig 50 for about a week each to give you an option of seeing for yourself what the difference is, either way as soon as my fdv order comes in it is going to the stripping table for my bf regulated home brew.
> Lemme know



Wow, very kind of you @Al3x 
Let me think about that and I will get back to you
I do prefer getting my own gear though. Was just asking my question to find out if anyone had tried that comparison. 
Its purely out of interest and to test the benefits of a high powered regulated box using the forum. 

I would never replace my Reos as all day workhorses with a regulated plus dripper 
And I have not yet had great experiences with rebuildable tanks
Maybe something like the big dripper on a regulated is an option
So far, for allround convenience with good dripper vape quality and size, the Reos still seem to be winning in my book

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Al3x (14/11/14)

Always here to help, and IMO the only way to know the difference is to try it yourself.
It's been a pricey journey for me and it has only just begun, next step hopefully by the end of this year is going to be a 150w reg mod, and a bf regulated mod. but with the way the vaping scene is going by that time there is gonna be a couple other mods out there that are more advanced, soon it is going to be hard to keep up to the times, but with my all day device being a reo, I now have a lot more to play and fiddle with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, very kind of you @Al3x
> Let me think about that and I will get back to you
> I do prefer getting my own gear though. Was just asking my question to find out if anyone had tried that comparison.
> Its purely out of interest and to test the benefits of a high powered regulated box using the forum.
> ...



As to rebuildable tanks...have a look to RipT's view on the Lemo (might be a good place to start, and it's cheap):

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/11/14)

A Reo is in my opinion the best box mod/vaping device money can buy. The only thing left in your journey will be to try out different atomizers.

It's like a bicycle in terms of reliability, nothing to break. punctures and broken chains can be easily fixed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

I tried a few options before I eventually tried a REO... I think the picture may tell a story.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> Not at all emotional, I am all for humour and use and appreciate it all the time. For me that went beyond that. Whatever your intention, no offense was taken. As Brigham Young said: _He who takes offense when no offense is intended is a fool, and he who takes offense when offense is intended is a greater fool_.


that the best quote i have had the pleasure of reading in a long time. i will use it in future

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/11/14)

I see it like this:

It all depends on who you are, how you like things to be and what you like and don't like to do.

I'm going to use me and Jaco as a example.

We both love to do resurge and resurge and resurge and waying up and starting all over again. So there we are the same but thats were it ends.

Jaco is the type of person that gets something that can do the job with all the cool little buttons and manovers with the littlest hassel and stick to it even after it has lived passed it's usable years. He is not impressed with me buying the Reo, he still gives me hassle for spending that amount on a Reo were I could have spend half of that on a Hana or now a iStick.

He likes his VTR, (I love it 2) and it gives him a grate vape with all the little buttons and lights he likes. But he hates refilling and cleaning the Kayfun, so gave that job to me.

Me on the other hand likes things simple and efficient. I'm a minimalist. You will never ever see me buying something I wont use or don't really need or have space for. I don't get things for there brand name or the status it gives me. I get simple efficient and reliable stuff that is good quality and will last me the time, and longer I feel it worth the money I spend on it. I also love fiddling with stuff, taking them apart, cleaning, reassembling...

The Reo is the perfect Vape for my Personality.

Moral of the story is: GET THE DEVICE THAT WILL FIT YOUR PERSONALITY AND LIFESTILE. And you will be happy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## jtgrey (14/11/14)

Here is my 2c . I have an 150w box mod and I also have an stingray x . My friend borrowed me his reo . I did a .5 ohm build in a magma and tried it on all the devices . To me the regulated mod and stingray were quite close on hit and taste . But ..... the reo , and remember I do not have my own one , kicks ass !

Maby it is just the way the reo looks and fits in my hand . But it is the best between them all . 
I must admit that I am a regulated guy because of were and how I work they are just easier for me to use and charge in my vehicle .

But two thumbs up for the reo . Damm it tastes good .

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (14/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Here is my 2c . I have an 150w box mod and I also have an stingray x . My friend borrowed me his reo . I did a .5 ohm build in a magma and tried it on all the devices . To me the regulated mod and stingray were quite close on hit and taste . But ..... the reo , and remember I do not have my own one , kicks ass !
> 
> Maby it is just the way the reo looks and fits in my hand . But it is the best between them all .
> I must admit that I am a regulated guy because of were and how I work they are just easier for me to use and charge in my vehicle .
> ...


Now to give the reo back to her owner ......

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Dr Evil (14/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried a few options before I eventually tried a REO... I think the picture may tell a story.
> 
> View attachment 15392



Yoh 
Sell me one @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

